# My Rateta Navy



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Ever see one of these? Levenberg No. 276 rates it "very rare". It is a Limited Edition. Mine is 345/1000!










[IMG alt="clear.gif"]http://forums.watchuseek.com/clear.gif[/IMG] Edit Post [IMG alt="clear.gif"]http://forums.watchuseek.com/clear.gif[/IMG] Reply [IMG alt="clear.gif"]http://forums.watchuseek.com/clear.gif[/IMG] Reply With Quote [IMG alt="multiquote_40b.png"]http://forums.watchuseek.com/images/buttons/multiquote_40b.png[/IMG]


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> Ever see one of these? Levenberg No. 276 rates it "very rare". It is a Limited Edition. Mine is 345/1000!


As usually, take whatever Mr. JL says with a 
pinch
lots, cholesterol clogging levels of salt!! Those are nice but cheap, I was tempted not long ago to get one but with my avatar on the dial. I believe the price was US$30 (it was used).

Just out of curiosity, does that book include prices and, if so, how much does he reckon it's worth? I'm saying this because his guide is almost a self-fulling prophecy... he writes a book about watches he sells and he goes along saying how rare they are... then he charges the most absurd prices I've seen for those watches. For example, he now has one of those Amphibia watches with a horse head on the dial and CCCP on the dial... You can get one from any other seller for a maximum of US$50... he's asking US$160!! :shocking: Most be one of the ultra rares that he pulls out of his... errrr


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Watch Komrade Arthur said:
> 
> 
> > Ever see one of these? Levenberg No. 276 rates it "very rare". It is a Limited Edition. Mine is 345/1000!
> ...


Please PM me where you get find the Horse Head model for $50, I do not think many Vostoks are actually rare, maybe some are less common than others, Horse Head manual ref Horse Head auto for example,

thanks Martin


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Juri says $80 for the Raketa.... and $100 for the horse head amphibia. I've got some Russian stuff that isn't in his book - must be incredibly rare. I'll be starting the bidding at $200 for my Boris Yeltsin Vostok :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Juri says $80 for the Raketa.... and $100 for the horse head amphibia. I've got some Russian stuff that isn't in his book - must be incredibly rare. I'll be starting the bidding at $200 for my Boris Yeltsin Vostok :thumbsup:


You should feel really in love with Boris Yeltsin! :man_in_love:


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Watch Komrade Arthur said:
> 
> 
> > Ever see one of these? Levenberg No. 276 rates it "very rare". It is a Limited Edition. Mine is 345/1000!
> ...


Yes, the book does include prices, but it was printed in 1995! It is about time someone put out an updated book, reference guide, whatever on Soviet/Russian collectible watches.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> You should feel really in love with Boris Yeltsin! :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Juri says $80 for the Raketa.... and $100 for the horse head amphibia. I've got some Russian stuff that isn't in his book - must be incredibly rare. I'll be starting the bidding at $200 for my Boris Yeltsin Vostok :thumbsup:


Try selling it to him, I bet he can still make a profit out of it! He currently has a very nasty looking Gorby Poljot (well at least the movement is a 2416) for â‚¬200 :shocking:


----------

